# Vet in Rue



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I know this vet is on Keiths list, but we visited on Tuesday 23 rd September. M.Delaware 
34 Rue Du Crotoy
Rue
03 22 25 00 63
Saw us without an appointment (we would have made one if neccessary) 25 Euro for two Jack Russell dogs we provided the treatment, would use again. Excellent parking area outside the vet.


----------

